# Pipers on SQ



## cameron_highlander (19 Nov 2004)

Righto. I'm doing my BMQ right now, what fun, and I have a little question in regards to my SQ course. Now, I'm a piper, thats my trade (R871) and what I joined as. However, I want to go do the SQ course (I heard something about the one I would be on being held during the high school march break or in and around that time, so no conflict with my trades training), but I have heard conflicting comments on my being allowed to do it. Some say (my instructors) 'yeah, you go' but some (a couple senior guys in the band) that I can't do it, musicians are not allowed to. I'm not trying to eat my dessert without my vegetables (look, a bandsmen messing around in the infantry trade). But you are a soldier first and tradesperson second, and thats how I wish to be. Without my SQ, I'm really just a cadet whos getting paid and in a nicer uniform. Also, I'm just doing the reserve gig until I'm done uni, and then on to the regs (MP). And having my SQ would be useful to me what with all the weapons handling training you get. But I also don't want to leave the band, its a  heckuva lot of fun and I love playing the pipes. So I want to at least do my SQ before I go on to my trades stuff, just so I have it 'just in case' I need it for some other course I wish to do later on. Anyone out there know whether or not us bands folks are allowed on SQ...or a way to get on it if I'm not. I'm going to broach this matter with my band OC once he comes back, but some info from you folks would help.


----------



## MikeM (19 Nov 2004)

Well it is my understanding that anyone apart of the land force in Canada must have their SQ, and I am assuming that you're in an Inf unit.. so I would say get the course. I am sure there is someone on here with much more expertise that can assist you, but from what I've always been told, if you're in the land force branch, you will do your SQ.


----------

